# How many pounds per day do you feed?!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

With the warmer weather and us spending more time outside, I've noticed that we are needing to feed more to the dogs. I realized that last year too, but Remi is a machine!! 

Over the winter he was getting about 1.4-1.5 lbs per day. I have him up to 2 lbs per day now!! The little man is just crazy wild outside and I've heard this about GSP's before....they need to be fed quite a bit more during more active months. The boy never stops moving. Nonstop...go go GO! 

Morgan is increased to 20 oz per day instead of 16 and Nallah is increased to about 23-24 oz per day instead of 20 oz. 

So.....I'm feeding 4.75 lbs per day to feed 3 dogs. I could see them all needing more once we start dock dogs and swimming too. Yikes, little chow hounds! (And I know this will sound like nothing compared to some of you with more dogs and bigger dogs!) :laugh:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Something like 3/4 - 1 lb a day. 
It differs, they each usually get 4-6 oz, or so that's an estimate based on how I separate 10lb bags of leg quarters and other goodies.

P.S: Not a lot, but I'm Po' soo for me it's a lot lol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I never measure out his servings, but I would have to say about 1.5 lbs per day. About 2 lbs during the cooler months cuz he's more active. During the spring/summer, 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

And I should change that.........."this may be funny to those with large OR small dogs!" LOL 

I can't believe how fast I'm flying through food. Beginning of May i'm going to pick up a few hundred pounds of food in hopes that it will last me a couple months. The way gas prices are I need to make as few trips as possible to our supplier (2 hrs away).


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

We feed a lot......but Pointers have crazy-high metabolisms, so it seems like a lot, but trust me, they use every ounce of it, and are still very lean!!

Louie eats 3 pounds per day. He weighs just over 60 pounds right now. 
Pyro (the Doberman) eats 3 pounds per day as well. He weighs right around 85 pounds. He should probably eat less, but hes very lean and very active....

Juno and Lorne both get 2 pounds per day. Juno is 55 pounds, and Lorne is 50 pounds right now.
Maui gets 1.5 pounds. She is somewhere around 50 pounds...she is also an older, lazy, spayed girl who spends her time moving from dog bed to dog bed around the house.

Based on weights, all my dogs should be eating somewhere around a pound of food a day (a little more for the boys than the girls)....excellent example of why its important to go by the dog and not get hung up on the numbers...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We are feeding 3 addult collies, 2 puppy collies and 3 shelties. We feed about 11 pounds per day. The shelties are 8 ounces each, girl collies (4) 1.5 onces and my boy is about 1.10 ounces. Their metabolisms aren't real high and they maintain a pleasing weight with this amount. So 75 to 77 pounds per week wow it's sounds crazy when you write it out.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas was at $1.21/litre here, it's ridiculous. It's not even summer yet! In fact it snowed earlier today. Not really sure exactly how much my dog gets, a little over 0.5lbs. She runs on the treadmill almost everyday so she's always active and eating a lot.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

For the five dogs who live with me we feed around 8 lbs a day give or take because I eye it. The two who live with my father will ideally be eating about 3 lbs a day between the two of them, they just switched so their intake is changing day by day, they're still in the "chicken phase". :]


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed him 2 lbs/day because I don't know what his adult weight will be. I'm guessing between 65 and 80 lbs


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallaby eats a little more than a pound a day. Usually right around 1.25. He is a very active boy, and his metabolism is a bit high. He should be around 35 (my guess) - 40 (vet's guess) lbs. But right now he is a scrawny 31 lbs. When I adopted him he was about 28 lbs... I can always see his ribs and hip bones and I am kind of bothered by it. So trying to get him to "pack on the pounds."


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

we feed about 16-20oz per day to Tobi, when were on the trails i'll toss him 3-4oz of meat but usually he sticks pretty close to the normal meals.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm feeding a little less than half a pound a day to my Cocker. But I just started raw feeding this year (and only just switched from pre-made this week) so I might have to adjust.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Correction from my previous post: I don't know what I was thinking at the time, but I feed Aspen about 3 lbs in the winter and about 2.5 lbs in the spring/summer.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

She was 75 lbs when adopted (much too heavy for her frame) and 65 lbs when we started raw last August being fed 1.5 lbs. At her last vet check up she had lost about 6 lbs over the winter so we increased in the last month to 1.8 lbs. She's not super active but definitely gets more exercise than the average dog on the street.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

I estimate Mouse will weigh 90 pounds when full grown. Right now he's getting about
2.0 pounds a day, which is about 2.2 percent of his body weight. I 'guessitmate' how
much I'm actually feeding him but he looks good, lean and ripped.
He's a weim and super high energy much like the GSP, so I'm not overly concerned
with the amount of food he gets.

Marty


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie's around 40lbs. She gets about a lb a day, sometimes split into 2 meals, sometimes just 1 meal. Sometimes a bit more than a lb, sometimes a bit less......just what I've got in the fridge and how it works out. She's pretty active, so if she porks up a bit, I just increase the exercise.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Correction from my previous post: I don't know what I was thinking at the time, but I feed Aspen about 3 lbs in the winter and about 2.5 lbs in the spring/summer.


haha, I had to read your earlier post a couple of times because I was like, "Wow, I'm feeding more to my 9 month old husky than a 140+ Malumute is getting" I was thinking of reevaluating the amount lol.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

My little toy poodle just need nearly 100 grams a day


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My 50 lbs spoo eats about 2 lbs/day.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't feed my dogs any less in the winter vs the summer, I just kee an eye on body condition. We stay active with our dogs all year long so our rations don't change much. Seems like the only dog that has weight issues is Shiloh, she gets chubby off and on all year, so we cut her back on occasion. 

Per day we go through 10-15 pounds of meat. Approximate rations:

Akasha- 2.5-3
Bailey- 2.5-3
Emmy- 1.5-2
Freya- 3-4
Shiloh- 1-2
Zuri- 2-3


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We stay active year round too,but summers are WAY more active. At least an hour spent at the beach weeknights,and weekends we go for a few hours, if not more. Plus dock dogs a few weekends a month. Last summer I had a hard time keeping weight on Nallah, she's a swimming psycho. :smile: 

Winters are so cold & harsh it does get hard to keep them motivated to want to stay outside and play!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

with our two, it works out to a pound per day for both dogs.


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2011)

Arlo, a 7 month old bullmastiff, gets b/w 2.5-3lbs a day. Of course it's only been about 10 days of raw feeding thus far. I think he has dropped a couple of pounds (or at least slowed down his growth) since I went to the raw. He is not skinny by any means, but looks a little leaner and more muscular, which I prefer.


----------

